# S. Indian River Gator Trout



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice Trout! WTG guys....and yes," CR's" LT25 
 is a nice boat  Dave


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Very nice trout!!!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

That may have been the first fish on that Noe unless CR took tuna for lunch...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> That may have been the first fish on that Noe unless CR took tuna for lunch...


OMG! That's funny I don't care who you are! ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

> > That may have been the first fish on that Noe unless CR took tuna for lunch...
> 
> 
> OMG! That's funny I don't care who you are! ;D ;D


X2 [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]

Glad to see the LT getting the respect it deserves.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That's a hog!


----------

